# Toilet In 29 Frls



## hey 61 (Jan 4, 2006)

Am I the only guy that has a toilet that clog in the pipe and backs up to the bowl if you put more than three sheets of paper down it . I'm ready to sell it and buy a tent, or cut the pipe out and redo it. please let me know if anyone has the same problem please. love this web site I read all of the topics before we purchased are outback 29frls we have had it for two months and love it but now the shower leaks and the toilet stinks in more ways then one. oya pull it with a 2004 2500 dodge quad cab with a hemi and works ok.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Hey there, hey 61. I'm afraid I can't help with your dillemma (my TT came winterized so, in fact, don't know if we'll have the same problem or not).

But welcome to our little slice of Cyber space! You'll find a great bunch of folks here and, if anyone is familiar with your problem, they will surely step up and offer whatever help they can. Stick with it!


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Most toilets dump directly into the holding tank so if that's the case with yours you should be able to turn off the water and look into the toilet down into the holding tank for any blockage or assembly issues. Yours may be different as I'm not familiar with your model.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

hey 61,

Welcome to our site! sunny Sorry to hear that you have problems with your Outback.Since you have only had it a couple months, have you contacted your dealer about the problems.







Warranty work ought to fix your problems.


----------



## hey 61 (Jan 4, 2006)

ee4308 said:


> hey 61,
> 
> Welcome to our site! sunny Sorry to hear that you have problems with your Outback.Since you have only had it a couple months, have you contacted your dealer about the problems.
> 
> ...


Hello and thanks yes it goes back to the dealer on friday, and they said if they check the black tank and do not find anything they will charge me 60 bucks a hour. So far I have snaked the thing six times just to make it work and then it clogs again, the dealer said to try and use a power wand or some spray thing not verry happy.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

hey 61 said:


> ee4308 said:
> 
> 
> > hey 61,
> ...


Doesn't sound like much of a dealer you got there. That sounds like a threat to me.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

hey 61 said:


> ee4308 said:
> 
> 
> > hey 61,
> ...


Can't say as I blame you for being unhappy with that situation.







I believe I would tell the dealer what the problems are (which you have) and he could check whatever he wanted to, black tank, grey tank, fresh water tank, stove, fridge, A/C. etc, as along as he fixed the problem, but the $60.00 per hour would be out of the question, period.







Good Luck. Let us know how you come out. BTW, where are you located and who is your dealer, if you don't mind saying?


----------



## hey 61 (Jan 4, 2006)

nascarcamper said:


> Most toilets dump directly into the holding tank so if that's the case with yours you should be able to turn off the water and look into the toilet down into the holding tank for any blockage or assembly issues. Yours may be different as I'm not familiar with your model.
> [snapback]70327[/snapback]​


not this trailer it has a elbow by the pass thru storage


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Is this a problem flushing the toilet or draining the black tank? I'll admit the quality control on the tank lables is poor, I spent a wonderfull weekend snaking up the black tank drain tube and down the toilet because the tanks were miss labled on the outside and would not drain.

Not a fun weekend but a lesson I'll never forget.

bill.

I guess I type slow, there were 3 other replies. Just ignore I guess.


----------



## hey 61 (Jan 4, 2006)

ee4308 said:


> hey 61 said:
> 
> 
> > ee4308 said:
> ...


Escondido calif and beaudry rv when I take it in on friday I will have to be more pushy thanks .


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Did it ever work correctly? I've known some people to have female products/pads plug TT's drains, big no no for all women even some say RV and septic safe they are not. I know this is blocking the toilet drain into the tank but it's the same as a house with a "s" trap correct. Can you get the snake into the tank and verify the trap is clean? Are you on level ground, this would only apply if there was not enough gravity feed due to an angle on the TT.










Bill.


----------



## hey 61 (Jan 4, 2006)

2500Ram said:


> Is this a problem flushing the toilet or draining the black tank? I'll admit the quality control on the tank lables is poor, I spent a wonderfull weekend snaking up the black tank drain tube and down the toilet because the tanks were miss labled on the outside and would not drain.
> 
> Not a fun weekend but a lesson I'll never forget.
> 
> ...


flushing the toilet, after I snake it it dumps ok and yes this trailer has three tanks to find, one for the sink one for the shower and one for the black water.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

hey 61 said:


> 2500Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Is this a problem flushing the toilet or draining the black tank?Â I'll admit the quality control on the tank lables is poor,Â I spent a wonderfull weekend snaking up the black tank drain tube and down the toilet because the tanks were miss labled on the outside and would not drain.
> ...


Read up 2 posts, then here.

So you snake the toilet, inside, and then it will drain out the dump tube. sounds like the vent pipe is plugged or above.

Bill.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers.com action 
Congrats on your new Trailer









Your dealer does not sound helpful at all. Try calling Keystone directly and explain the issue to them and what you have done so far. My guess is that they will tell you to go to a dealer and than let them know that you already tried that route. My guess is that they will stand behind the product and the dealer will look at your problem without charging you $60/hour if nothing is found.

Good Luck

Thor


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

No one has said it so I will. USE LOTS OF WATER. It is not intuitive to use lots of water in RV toilets but you need to pull the handle 1/2 way to turn the water on but leave the flap closed, fill several inches of water in the bowl. Take care of business, flush, then fill the bowl full and flush immediately again. The RV toilets that do not have a straight drop tend to plug in between the toilet and the tank due to not using enough water.

This is bad for dry camping but it is the only fix.

Also you need a better dealer that does not threaten you. They should recognize the problem you present and tell you how to correct or avoid it if it is not a warranty issue and not charge for the information.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Ditto to what CamperAndy just said
And if you do have to take it back to the dealer
You might as well have them install a Quickie Flush into the black tank
Don


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> No one has said it so I will. USE LOTS OF WATER. It is not intuitive to use lots of water in RV toilets but you need to pull the handle 1/2 way to turn the water on but leave the flap closed, fill several inches of water in the bowl. Take care of business, flush, then fill the bowl full and flush immediately again. The RV toilets that do not have a straight drop tend to plug in between the toilet and the tank due to not using enough water.
> 
> This is bad for dry camping but it is the only fix.
> 
> ...


That's a good point. You should even do that with a regular setup. I usually add lots of water to mine when I get set up in addition to the 5 gallons I keep in it on the road. The 5 gallons on the road keeps the tank stirred and pretty clean. I do the same thing when I pack up to go home and hit a dump station not far from the house to dump again. A pain but well worth it. I read somewhere, I don't think it was here, about a man who drains his black tank at the campground then dumps in several bags of ice right before he hits the road so the ice sloshes around and cleans the tank then after it melts he dumps again. That could get expensive if you do it a lot though.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I use the crushed ice method. Not every time. I only use 1 bag. The point is to allow the ice to scrub the bottom of the tank while on the road. Don't put any water in otherwise the ice just floats around and doesn't do anything productive.

Hey 61, I think if the problem persists after you've tried using more water during flushes as suggested, I'd pay a regular plumber to come out with their inspection camera and put it down the pipe. If they find a foreign object, it can be removed. If the foreign object is as a result of contruction of the rv, then you can ask Keystone to reimburse you for the expense.

Good Luck. Glenn


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *WELCOME TO OUTBACKERS, HEY 61!* action

Sorry to hear about your situation.







I am still not clear however, is this a new trailer? If so it is definitely a warranty issue, and the dealer should not charge a dime. If the trailer is out of warranty, then the dealer has every right to expect compensation for his time spent.

Good luck, and...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## srlaws (Mar 14, 2005)

I had somewhat the same problem just one time. It was caused by some thick wipes that someone used in the camper that weren't soluble. It took a snake and gallons of water to clear the problem. I had to flush out the tank several times before I was able to get them all out. Afterwards a stern lecture to all concerned about what was appropriate to put into the toilet and haven't had any further problems. Hope you're able to clear your problem up soon.

Best of luck,

Steve


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm a little confused......this is in a fiver, right??

I am guessing that the obstruction is somewhere from the toilet, which is on the upper level I think, to the black tank.

If there is not some leftover debris in the pipes from construction, it is most likely hanging up at the elbow.

I would think the best solution is to either rework the elbow if possible, or just use a lot of water to wash everything through.

Good luck!!

Steve


----------

